# [Synaptics] Touchpad ne fonctionne pas [RESOLU]

## tux03

Salut !

J'ai un petit problème avec mon touchpad synaptics, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas reconnu.

Je suis sous Gentoo en ~amd64, kernel 2.6.39-r1, synaptics en 1.4.0.

Voici mon synaptics.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

Identifier "Touchpad"

Driver "synaptics"

MatchIsTouchpad "on"

Option "SHMConfig" "true"

Option "MinSpeed" "0.20"

Option "MaxSpeed" "0.60"

Option "AccelFactor" "0.020"

Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

Option "HorizScrollDelta" "100"

Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

Option "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection
```

Dans mes logs de Xorg aucune trace de synaptics...

Je ne sait pas comment faire, j'ai recompiler synaptics, essayé de modifier le fichier de conf mais rien n'y fait.

Si quelqu'un a une piste je suis preneur  :Smile: 

Merci et bonne soirée.Last edited by tux03 on Sun Jul 03, 2011 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Est-ce tu utilises  le touchpad normalement ?

Post la sortie de:

```
cat /etc/make.conf

grep synaptics /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## tux03

Salut !

D'habitude j'utilise le touchpad, mais depuis que j'ai réinstallé ma gentoo ça ne passe plus...

J'utilise aussi de temps en temps Frugalware comme distro en dual-boot et ça fonctionne correctement. 

Comme demandé, le make.conf : 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="alsa png firefox flac ogg mmx sse sse2 -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X -gtk udev -gnome -hal opengl truetype dbus -mp3 -wma jpeg vorbis cairo scanner gimp svg"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

#Carte vidéo

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

#Langue

LINGUAS="fr"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="PUEL"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

Le grep synaptics sur le fichier de log de Xorg ne donne rien...

A+

----------

## man in the hill

Faut peut être du côté du noyau ...

----------

## kwenspc

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad

en espérant que ça aide

----------

## tux03

Salut !

Effectivement, je n'avais pas activer les options correctement dans le kernel.

En fait je n'avais pas activé PS/2 mouse.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad m'a bien aidé.

Device Drivers --->

  Input Device Support --->

      <*> Event Interface

      [*] Mice --->

          <*> PS/2 mouse

          <*> Synaptics I2C Touchpad Support

Voilà !

Merci à vous

----------

